# I kid you not



## entrapta

I kid you not

Hi guys, can someone please help me understand this answer I got from a  guy, replying to my comment about him being an aussie (I said "you're from OZ, seriously?) and that's the answer...I mulled it over and I thought "kid" is here in a transitive form (never seen before I must confess)....Or is it just a bunch of random words?


----------



## elfa

"To kid" means to "to give false information for fun". Another way to say this would be "to pull somebody's leg". So your friend is saying

_I am not pulling your leg!
I am not lying!
I'm telling you the truth!_
_I really *am* from Oz!_


----------



## entrapta

Oh...then it's like "I'm not kidding you"! You can also say that? Never heard before...thanks.


----------



## magosil79

That particular expression is Australian slang. > 'I'm not kidding you'.
I think it's correct only if you are Australian and in an informal context.


----------



## entrapta

Nice, it has an archaic flavour


----------



## elfa

magosil79 said:


> That particular expression is Australian slang. > 'I'm not kidding you'.
> I think it's correct only if you are Australian and in an informal context.



No, it's not just Australian. You can say both

_I'm not kidding you
I kid you not _

in BE, though the second might be considered a bit pretentious


----------



## magosil79

It sounds like an old way of saying it, _I kid you not!_


----------



## elfa

magosil79 said:


> It sounds like an old way of saying it, _I kid you not!_



Yes, it is - which is why I call it slightly pretentious


----------



## Murphy

IMHO, "I kid you not" sounds slightly ironic while "I'm not kidding you" sounds normal.


----------



## rrose17

Murphy said:


> IMHO, "I kid you not" sounds slightly ironic while "I'm not kidding you" sounds normal.


 
I agree. And it's a rather common expression in my neck of the woods.
When someone tells you some gossip, for example, and you say
"Are you serious?!"
And they answer "I kid you not, I saw it with my own eyes."


----------



## Alxmrphi

> And it's a rather common expression in my neck of the woods.



Mine too.
It's not just Australian.


----------



## rrose17

Allora come se dice in italiano "Non ti scherzo" "Sono serio"?


----------



## Alxmrphi

rrose17 said:


> Allora come se dice in italiano "Non ti scherzo"?



Ti dico la verità! (?)


----------



## infinite sadness

Non ti sto prendendo in giro.


----------



## Andrea74

rrose17 said:


> Allora come si dice in italiano "Non ti scherzo" "Sono serio"?



"Non ti scherzo" is not used in italian language.
You can heard "Non ti sto prendendo in giro" or "Sono serio", as you said or "Ti sto dicendo la verità!"
Bye.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao Andrea, che pensi di "_Sul serio!_" ?


----------



## Andrea74

@ Alxmrphi

Secondo me, non è proprio la stessa cosa. _Sul serio _è più usato come domanda: _Sul serio? Davvero?
_
Per esempio, puoi usarlo come esclamazione per rispondere ad una domanda che stupisce:

Guarda questa frase:
- "Yesterday, it was Lady Gaga at the grocery below our home".
- "Sul serio?", "Davvero?" 
- "Sul serio!", "Davvero!" (and I'm not joking).

Could some else italian help us?


----------



## london calling

elfa said:


> No, it's not just Australian. You can say both
> 
> _I'm not kidding you_
> _I kid you not _
> 
> in BE, though the second might be considered a bit pretentious


A bit old-fashioned, maybe, but very common. My mother says it all the time (she's a bit older than me!). 

Regards its being an Aussie expression: a lot of AusE comes from BE and from Cockney in particular (as a family we're Londoners through and through, but we lived in Oz for a while when I was a kid.). Here it say it was a catchphrase used by an American by the name of Jack Parr, although they don't say where he got it from....

@Andrea. Alex suggerisce "sul serio". Tu dici che è più usata come domanda: ma se diciamo "parlo/dico sul serio" va bene, no? Da queste parti si usa normalmente.


----------



## Andrea74

london calling said:


> @Andrea. Alex suggerisce "sul serio". Tu dici che è più usata come domanda: ma se diciamo "parlo/dico sul serio" va bene, no? Da queste parti si usa normalmente.




Vero. La frase affermativa che tu proponi "_Dico sul serio_" è corretta e abitualmente usata.

(*Non* direi invece "parlo sul serio".)

Un altro uso di "sul serio" è prendere sul serio qualcuno o qualcosa. Ma qui, forse siamo in un altro topic.


----------



## infinite sadness

Dipende dalle zone. Ad ogni modo, ci sono tantissimi modi per esprimere lo stesso concetto, in italiano come in inglese. Qui si trattava solo di rispondere alla domanda se si potesse dire "non ti scherzo". In italiano non si può. In alcuni dialetti invece sì.


----------



## london calling

Andrea74 said:


> (*Non* direi invece "parlo sul serio".) Sarà un uso campano!


Grazie.


----------



## infinite sadness

In Sicilia diciamo "non ti sto scherzando" col significato di "ti dico sul serio", ma penso che in italiano sia errato.


----------



## empusa

infinite sadness said:


> In Sicilia diciamo "non ti sto scherzando" col significato di "ti dico sul serio", ma penso che in italiano sia errato.



Esatto, non è corretto in italiano!


----------



## Andrea74

london calling said:


> Grazie.



Ho verificato, London Calling: "Parlo sul serio" è altrettanto usato quanto "dico sul serio". Non è un uso locale. 
Tutt'al più posso dire che io preferisco "Dico sul serio", ma si usano entrambi.


----------



## empusa

Andrea74 said:


> Ho verificato, London Calling: "Parlo sul serio" è altrettanto usato quanto "dico sul serio". Non è un uso locale.
> Tutt'al più posso dire che io preferisco "Dico sul serio", ma si usano entrambi.



Mah..."parlo sul serio" e "dico sul serio" si usano eccome!!


----------



## Andrea74

Stavo dicendo appunto quello. Si usano entrambi. 
Mi scusa per aver scritto che era più corretto uno.


----------



## linodor

Si potrebbe anche dire "Mica scherzo"


----------



## empusa

Andrea74 said:


> Stavo dicendo appunto quello. Si usano entrambi.
> Mi scusa per aver scritto che era più corretto uno.



No, no, intendevo dire che hai ragione, si usano tutti e due!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Intervengo tardi solo per aggiungere un paio di precisazioni.
"Parlo sul serio" e "Dico sul serio" sono entrambe buon italiano.
Altre espressioni italiane per "I'm not kidding you":
"Non sto scherzando"
"Non scherzo (mica)"
"Senza scherzi"

Cari saluti a tutti.
GS


----------



## ~Lilla~

No posts from any Australians yet!? 

Well we certainly use 'I kid you not' in Australia quite often. It does have an archaic construction, but it's one of those fixed phrases that has come to be used so often in that form that people don't think of it as archaic, and it is certainly not considered pretentious or formal. (It's true, I kid you not! ) 

I think the best substitute for the phrase is: 'I'm not joking', except the archaic construction does make it a little more emphatic than that.


----------



## Eqmeliten

Si usava la frase moltissimo negli USA durante gli anni '57-'63 seguendo una moda introdotto da Jack Paar, presentatore televisivo e predecessore di Johnny Carson.


----------



## london calling

Eqmeliten said:


> Si usava la frase moltissimo negli USA durante gli anni '57-'63 seguendo una moda introdotto da Jack Paar, presentatore televisivo e predecessore di Johnny Carson.


I mentioned that in my first post....


----------

